# aspire one and vlc ....crikey



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello 
I am by no means computer literate not even the most basic assumptions could be made to my knowledge with these beasts. I am doing my darndest to install vlc onto my new linpus linux lite v1.0.3.Eand where other people have had success (from reading forums ) i do exactlt the same thing and get this[[email protected] Downloads]$ sudo yum install vlc
audit_log_user_command(): Connection refused
fedora 100% |=========================| 2.1 kB 00:00 
updates 100% |=========================| 2.3 kB 00:00 
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
No package vlc available.
Nothing to do
[[email protected] Downloads]$

What the hell am i doing wrong?????????
I have even tried accessing vlc sites without doing it through the terminal just through firefox and i have trouble there.
If anyone can put me out of my misery it would be appreciated, i bought this style of laptop for work conditions but feel it was a mistake with my knowledge base


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

Have you been here?

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-fedora.html

On the last page there are also installation commands.

To my idea this problem is very minor to what Windows offers; one needs a very much bigger knowledge base to cope with that.


----------



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Boss
battled my way through it with a few heart attacks on the way as i work out of my country and usually without access to the internet once i am mobilised so to finally get it working was a relief......
You wouldnt know where to go (internet wise) to change my desktop display from the 4 quadrant thing and to replace it with a photo from home say???????

thanks again
Gary


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

garyduel said:


> Thanks Boss
> battled my way through it with a few heart attacks on the way as i work out of my country and usually without access to the internet once i am mobilised so to finally get it working was a relief......
> You wouldnt know where to go (internet wise) to change my desktop display from the 4 quadrant thing and to replace it with a photo from home say???????
> 
> ...


Have you tried R-clicking the desktop?


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, as RootbeaR says, that is a desktop question. GNome or KDE, r-clicking should bring up the config menu.

RootbeaR, include Monsanto; they claim and have been granted(!) copyright on trees and plants.


----------



## garyduel (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help its much appreciated
I gave myself another start today just trying to play mp3's and lost all audio to my vlc player but think i must have bumped the control button on bottom right of keyboard, seems to have come back might just get rid of m player all together and see what else is out there.....
Thanks again i appreciate anyone taking time to help a clumsy novice

Regards

gary d


----------

